# Adverse Reaction to Drontal Flavour



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

my vet changed Diefie and Stottie's worming tablets from Milbemax to Drontal Flavour (as it clears more kinds of worms, apparently).
Stottie has been fine but poor Diefie started panting and being sick four hours after his dose and has had me up all night with runny poos 

he's snuggled in his blanket and tucked under my arm at the moment, milking it for all it's worth, the little stinker 
i know he's feeling better now as he scarfed down his ration of plain boiled rice and chicken and begged for more. he was giving me the old big eyed routine, in classic beg pose and even managed a pathetic hoo-ing noise 

i just wondered if anyone else had this problem with Drontal?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh no I haven't but I wouldn't use it again use millibax have you tried advocate


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i'm going to ask the vet for the Milbemax again next time they're due worming. 
i've not tried Advocate, just Milbemax and now the Drontal.
is Advocate what you use?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Poor little guy, I've never had a reaction like that in my crew but I'd definitely be avoiding it in the future.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have used Advocate a lot.. i might go back to using it.. its an all in one flea and wormer u use monthly.. ive not had any reactions from my guys with it


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Ive used Advocate since I got my first dog, and we've not had a reaction so far. Pippi was badly sick and had diarrhea when she was given Drontal by the vet


----------

